# Insulation Behind Wood Paneling w/out Drywall ?



## JohnyFever (Apr 7, 2017)

I have furring strips attached directly to the wall in my basement workshop. I'm planning on putting up paneling - I'm not exactly sure what yet and will investigate options. I would prefer not to put drywall under the paneling ... My question - is there any kind of insulation (like foam board) that is rated for direct contact with concrete & wood panels ? Thank you


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Foam board would be fine but would have done a better job if it went up before the furring strips, as they create a thermal bridge.


----------



## JohnyFever (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes - I agree. When I took down the existing panels a few of the furring strips came down with it, but most of it was tight - so I did not want try pulling the rest down and start from scratch. 

I thought I read somewhere that the pink foam board must have drywall or some other kind of fire barrier other than wood panels due to the toxicity of the foam board? I tried looking at my local building code but found nothing that addressed this. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

3/4" pine might be sufficient but I don't have the reference. Your local code office would probably know.

Not sure of your location but many areas are now requiring more than just a thin layer of rigid foam. Here is the 09 listing.
https://energycode.pnl.gov/EnergyCodeReqs/

In addition, furring strips make it more difficult to get the wiring installed for outlets.

As always, resolve any moisture problems before you try to cover those walls.

Bud


----------

